# Full bladder and location of uterus?



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Question for anyone in the know (as I am not..







) Last time I was pregnant and on my way to my ultrasound around eight/nine weeks with a very full bladder I recall feeling a small hardish lump poking out above my pubic bone area. It seemed like the right size and shape at the time to be my uterus. Is that what having a full bladder does? Does it push the uterus up? Or was I feeling my bladder? lol.

...I think I need to go back to high school and take some anatomy classes.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

The whole point of the full bladder thing is to push your uterus up above your pubic bone so they can see it well, so I'm guessing it was your uterus. But your question made me realize I'm not totally sure about the order of things down in that area so now I've gotta go look it up too ;p


----------



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

My uterus is riding high in the morning (from about 12 weeks onward), I assume it's my bladder underneath pushing it up and out. It goes down somewhat after I go to the bathroom.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

It sure sounds like it's your uterus! I couldn't feel mine until 12 weeks due to a tipped uterus.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Is it possible for a uterus to just be higher than average to begin with, or tipped forward? It's even easier for me to find this time around. I mean, I know mine is probably already all stretched out but I can find it easily already and I think I'm only eight weeks.

I must say, it's nice to be able to find it myself before the midwife/doctor gets their hands on it. I was the first one!


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, its possible to be in different spots than the 'average'. I'm short. And the books and stuff say that the uterus should be halfway to the bellybutton at 16 weeks, and all the way there at 20 weeks. At 16 weeks it was just below my bellybutton, and now at 19 weeks its above my belly button. Nobody is "average" we are all ourselves!


----------



## Maisea (Apr 14, 2008)

The bladder is on top of the uterus (think if where the holes are down below if you get confused). From top to bottom -- urethra, vagina, anus, therefore bladder, uterus, rectum. The reason you need a full bladder for an ultrasound is because the bladder is like a window that they look through -- fluid is easy to pass US waves through. If your bladder is empty, then there are intestings between your skin and uterus and those are hard to look through.

The lump you are feeling when your bladder is full is probably your bladder.

Hope it helps!


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:

The reason you need a full bladder for an ultrasound is because the bladder is like a window that they look through -- fluid is easy to pass US waves through.
Well huh, some sonographer told me the wrong thing then? A little nervewracking if the sonographer doesn't know why herself eh? Going off to google now!


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

ah ok, it wasn't a wrong answer, just an incomplete one...here is a copy of an answer from a sonographer on Yahoo answers.

Ultrasound cannot see through air or gas. We use a full bladder to push the intestines (which contain gas) up and away from the uterus and ovaries.

Ultrasound travels well through fluid, so the sound waves travel through the urine filled bladder and provide a good "window" which we can use to view the uterus and ovaries.

The full bladder pushes the uterus out of the bony pelvis. Ultrasound cannot see through bones.

If they need to do a transvaginal ultrasound, you will be asked to completely empty your bladder! A fluid filled bladder will interfere with transvaginal pelvic imaging!


----------



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

The sonographer pointed out my bladder on the sonogram -- it was off to the side, definitely not between the wand and the baby.

And if my bladder is ever that hard, I'd be worried about an infection!


----------

